# C2Motorsports: 2010 VW 2.5 TURBO Software NOW AVAILABLE



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

C2Motorsports would like to announce our recent completion of a 2010 VW 2.5 Golf Auto running one of our EL Series Turbo Kits. This represents many, many weeks of software development here on our in-house Mustang Dyno. We are very happy with the results, and more importantly how the car DRIVES.....(I have never been a huge supporter of a turbo kit on the VW Auto, but I have now changed my mind). Kit boost is being limited due to the Auto transmission, but we have confirmed that the customer is collecting all the parts to convert to a 6 speed

Specifications:
2010 Golf 2.5 
Auto Transmission
C2 EL Series Turbo Kit
C2 FMIC
~5psi 


Car came to us with a Cold Air Intake and Full Aftermarket Exhaust so we were not able to get a 100% bone STOCK baseline.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Congrats C2! Is this applicable to all 09+ MAFless cars? Does this mean you can also do stage 2 and 3 tunes? I bet the C2ner would come in handy for fine tuning for us that have slightly different setups (ie 3" exhaust, etc.)


----------



## tnvdubclub (Nov 21, 2008)

C2Motorsports said:


> 20101 Golf 2.5


That would be quite a run for the 2.5 ... :laugh:


----------



## Wooshio (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeaa, finally, nice job guys! :thumbup:

I may be purchasing as early as this week or next, a few questions:


1.) I too have a 2010 auto, how has it held up at 5psi? Is there a torque convertor upgrade out there that you guys know of?

2.) I have a pipe dream of making a reliable dd with your turbo kit, and would be ok with as little as 200whp with less psi, in your opinion at those psi is this a realistic goal that could be achieved with regular mentaince? My car only has about 20k miles right now. I am also thinking of engine mounts, and maybe an intercooler if necessary as a safety measure, my budget is close to 5K so I can afford some additional safety nets if needed at 200whp. What would your advice be to me with this in mind?

3.) I know a great little shop that specializes in in VW's and Audis here in Canada and they would be handling my install, far from you guys, they do have the tools to flash (they are a Unitronic dealer) could you guys work with them to flash the car by sending the files over or something or would I have to ship my ECU down south?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

this is great news!


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

Fantastic!

nice torque curve v:thumbup:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

TrillyPop said:


> Congrats C2! Is this applicable to all 09+ MAFless cars? Does this mean you can also do stage 2 and 3 tunes? I bet the C2ner would come in handy for fine tuning for us that have slightly different setups (ie 3" exhaust, etc.)


It is applicable to the MAF-less cars, yes... This tune was for a Stage 2 basically but we just couldn't turn the boost up for fear of the torque converter going out considering how much torque it was putting down. The C2NER will come in handy for a lot of things in regards to tuning :thumbup:



tnvdubclub said:


> That would be quite a run for the 2.5 ... :laugh:


LOL :laugh: I will have him edit that.



Wooshio said:


> Yeaa, finally, nice job guys! :thumbup:
> 
> I may be purchasing as early as this week or next, a few questions:
> 
> ...


1) The car held up great at 5psi and was an absolute blast to drive... How long the torque converter will last is hard to say because we've seen some last a while and others not last long at all depending on driving styles. As far as an upgrade to the TC, I will have to research that.

2) Making a reliable dd out of a turbo car is definitely not a pipe dream! Obviously, if the kit is properly installed and meticulously maintained, there shouldn't be any issues. Our turbo Rabbit was pulling hard as ever until the day we sold it and it has had a kit on it for close to 5 years. With a budget in the $5k range, I would definitely go Stage 2 (the intercooler is going to be a huge help) and mounts would definitely be a nice addition.

3) You would have to send your ECU in to us which shouldn't be an issue if you do it when the car is down already for the turbo install. 

Let me know if you have any more questions :thumbup:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> ...As far as an upgrade to the TC, I will have to research that.


 In for this as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

itskohler said:


> In for this as well.


They do have one..... it's called a manual swap :laugh: 


(I'll keep you fellas posted  )


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> 1)... As far as an upgrade to the TC, I will have to research that.


dont search. there is none.

there is Level Ten and there is a second company.
I personally know a guy who has a turbo 2.5L and their tq converter.

the thing is merely a band aid to the whole issue. The improvements over stock are slim to none.

same thing with the valve body. Neither options on the current market offer any advantages or upgrades over the stock system.

AND: doing both upgrades, just in the parts, its around ~$1500. 
not mentioning the labor to install and remove.

my parts for the tranny swap were ~2k. Which is why i did my tranny swap. 

It simply was the better and smarter decision.


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

Can we see some pics of the 2010's bay with the kit on?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

WhatNoGarnish said:


> Can we see some pics of the 2010's bay with the kit on?


I will go pull some from our FB page....back in a FLASH


----------



## chinapie2 (Mar 11, 2011)

The car is simply amazing and there is no other way to put it. I have never had so much fun driving for 12 straight hours... Ever! 

The car pulls extremely hard, when the boost kicks in, any gear... It's over. Taking ESP off, I was spinning the wheels just doing a 3rd gear pull...

You really FEEL the boost, even though it's sitting at half the psi! You get thrown into the seat.
I can't wait to see the car with 10 psi after I install the 6MT, and then 15 psi after stage 3+SRI... We're talking TTRS numbers now. I'll keep you guys updated 

I had to be very patient with C2 since no other MK6 2.5 had ever been turbo. I can honestly say that I am glad I waited. The car turned out to be everything I wanted and more! Broke my expectations for sure, and keep in mind... With just 5 lbs of pressure!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

chinapie2 said:


> The car is simply amazing and there is no other way to put it. I have never had so much fun driving for 12 straight hours... Ever!
> 
> The car pulls extremely hard, when the boost kicks in, any gear... It's over. Taking ESP off, I was spinning the wheels just doing a 3rd gear pull...
> 
> ...


This is what we like to hear! :thumbup:

Glad you are enjoying it and we look forward to moving on through the stages with you after the 6MT swap!


----------

